# cutting a concrete basement floor



## Rembrandt

_*Hello. I just joined this forum.*_
*I must cut a 2' hole in my basement floor to install a submersible sump pump.What is the most effective way to do this? *
*All replies would be appreciated. *


----------



## jbfan

Use a circular saw with a masonary blade to cut through the concrete, then a sledge hammer to break it up, the hole diggers to get the dirt out. Hope this is a suare hole and not round.


----------

